# Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?



## fisheye_67 (13. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein geniales Brandungsdreibein von SPRO bei ihbää geschossen. Die mitgelieferte Schutztasche hat allerdings die Festigkeit einer Strumpfhose - beim ersten Einpacken mit einer Spitze in einer Stofffalte hängengeblieben und das ganze Ding einen halben Meter aufgerissen ....|gr: 

Ich würde mir gerne eine solche Hülle/Schutztasche auf der Nähmaschine selber machen (lassen :q ) und suche daher nach geeignetem, reissfestem & wasserdichten Material. Hat von Euch jemand schonmal diesbezgl. Erfahrungen gesammelt? Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für so'n Zeug?


----------



## schwedenklausi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

versuche es einmal bei einem LKW planenausrüster.die haben immer reste von planen.
vieleicht schweißen oder nähen die auch. viel glück
schwedenklausi


----------



## fisheye_67 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Ein paar Reste von Planen habe ich noch in der Firma herumliegen - allerdings ist das Zeugs ziemlich fest und steif, ich dachte da an eher etwas weicheres .... 

Jemand noch Ideen??


----------



## DanyS73 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Nimm doch einfach dichtgewebten Stoff in der Farbe deiner Wahl zB. rosa :q . Dann imprägnierst du diesen Stoff mit normalem Imprägnat wie zB. für Zelte von innen und außen. Schau dich mal um. Das Dänische Bettenghaus zB. bietet teilweise diesen Spray für 5 Euro die Dose an. Danach einfach nähen und fertig.

Ne rosa Tasche hat noch keiner |kopfkrat


----------



## s3mm3l (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Vielleicht noch ein paar gelbe Micky-Mäuse draufnähen?  :q


----------



## fisheye_67 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*



			
				DanyS73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne rosa Tasche hat noch keiner |kopfkrat


 
Die WILL auch keiner haben .... auch nicht mit Micky-Mäusen druff |supergri 

Dieses Nylon-Zeugs aus dem die ganzen Taschen/Futterale gemacht sind, muss es doch noch irgendwo lose als Meterware geben....|kopfkrat Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee ...


----------



## DanyS73 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

vielleicht kannst du bei nem flughafen nachfragen nach älteren fallschirmen!? ein bekannter hatte dort mal einen älteren für fast lau bekommen und hat sich sein vorzelt damit geflickt.


----------



## fisheye_67 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Gute Idee!! #6 

Danke!


----------



## s3mm3l (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Wäre  dies nichts? Passt die Grösse?
Oder die hier?


----------



## fisheye_67 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Leider nicht! Das Ding hat eine Transportlänge von 1,20m .... aber schon mal ein guter Ansatz - vor allem preisgünstig! 

Werde mal in dieser Richtung suchen ...


----------



## s3mm3l (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

  1.25m


----------



## fly-martin (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Hallo

Also : das mit Fallschirmen kann man vergessen - zu dünn!

Ich hab mir Cordura ( das ist der Rucksackstoff ) geholt - alternativ wäre auch Zeltmaterial ( imprägnierte Baumwolle / Segeltuch ) zu gebrauchen. Da hab ich mal Rollentaschen draus gebaut.

Trotz allem ist die günstigste Alternative z.B. eine Schirmtasche


----------



## fisheye_67 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*



			
				fly-martin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hab mir Cordura ( das ist der Rucksackstoff ) geholt - alternativ wäre auch Zeltmaterial ( imprägnierte Baumwolle / Segeltuch ) zu gebrauchen....


 
Danke für diese Info! Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle für dieses "Cordura" ?


----------



## fly-martin (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Ja, ist aber nicht ganz billig

www.stoff-am-stueck.de


dann "Technische Gewebe"


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Schau mal im BW-Shop nach entsprechenden Planen. Evebntuell könnte man das aus ner Dackelgarage nähen, oder aus einem Regenponcho o.ä.
Das ist meist sehr preisgünstiges und Robustes Material für Taschen.

Ansonsten mal im Segelshop/Club nach alten Segeln fragen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hempi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Hi,

schneide die Beine von einer alten Jeanshose weg, ein Ende nähst du zu bzw lässt du nähen  
Meine Ruten sind dadurch super geschützt.
Wie du das ganze jedoch Wasserdicht bekommst, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Schweinerei ! Das wollte ich schon schreiben,nur zu spät  Jeanshose abschneiden ist ne sehr gute Idee ^^


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Leute ich habe auch probs mit Futteralen und finde die Idee mit der Jeanshose echtgenial. Es gibt da nur ein einziges Problem: Die Hosenbeine sind doch so kurz dass ich da nie meine Ruten rein kriege. Meine kürzeste rute ist zusammengeschoben gerade mal 1m lang. Meint ihr dass da auch ne Rolle mit reinpasst?


----------



## fishmanschorsch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

schau mal hier: www.raer.de im online-Katalog unter Kleidung/Zubehör nach BW Tarnstoff Segeltuch, wenn du das nähen kannst.......


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Karpfenchamp, dann mußt Du wachsen ... 

Markiesenstoff ist auch ganz praktisch. Läßt sich gut verarbeiten und mit schickem Spray entsprechend abdichten.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. August 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Leute ich habe auch probs mit Futteralen und finde die Idee mit der Jeanshose echtgenial. Es gibt da nur ein einziges Problem: Die Hosenbeine sind doch so kurz dass ich da nie meine Ruten rein kriege. Meine kürzeste rute ist zusammengeschoben gerade mal 1m lang. Meint ihr dass da auch ne Rolle mit reinpasst?


 

Hi Karpfenchamp,

ich habe mir damals auch mal ein Futteral aus ein paar Hosen zusammen genäht.
Es ist eigentlich sehr einfach.Du nimmst 2 abgeschnittene Hosenbeine und schneidest diese beide der Länge nach auf.Dann musst musst du diese beiden aufgeschnittenen Hosenbeine einfach zu einer zusammennähen,so dass du "ein großes Hosenbein" hast.Da kriegst du dann jede Menge Equipment rein,weil es ja doppelt so breit ist ^^ Am ende einfach nur noch unten zunähen und das wars  Und hinterher würde ich noch 2 Tragegurte annähen,die du improvisieren musst.Nimm einfach das was du gerade zur Hand hast und teste dies Vorher auf deine Größe.Wenn du das alles gemacht hast,nehm einfach Imprignier-Spray und mach die "Rutentasche" dann von außen schön Wasserdicht.Das Ding hab ich heute immernoch  ...... ist echt geil

Also dann viel Spaß bei  Mammies Nähkasten plündern #6


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. August 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Karpfenchamp,
> 
> ich habe mir damals auch mal ein Futteral aus ein paar Hosen zusammen genäht.
> Es ist eigentlich sehr einfach.Du nimmst 2 abgeschnittene Hosenbeine und schneidest diese beide der Länge nach auf.Dann musst musst du diese beiden aufgeschnittenen Hosenbeine einfach zu einer zusammennähen,so dass du "ein großes Hosenbein" hast.Da kriegst du dann jede Menge Equipment rein,weil es ja doppelt so breit ist ^^ Am ende einfach nur noch unten zunähen und das wars  Und hinterher würde ich noch 2 Tragegurte annähen,die du improvisieren musst.Nimm einfach das was du gerade zur Hand hast und teste dies Vorher auf deine Größe.Wenn du das alles gemacht hast,nehm einfach Imprignier-Spray und mach die "Rutentasche" dann von außen schön Wasserdicht.Das Ding hab ich heute immernoch ...... ist echt geil
> ...


 




Oh,habe noch was wichtiges vergessen.du musst noch eine zweite Hose zerlegen und noch einmal das selbe machen,wie oben beschrieben (außer unten zunähen).
Danach einfach das zweite genähte Stück mit dem ersten zusammen nähen.


Anschließend an


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. August 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Oh,habe noch was wichtiges vergessen.du musst noch eine zweite Hose zerlegen und noch einmal das selbe machen,wie oben beschrieben (außer unten zunähen).
Danach einfach das zweite genähte Stück mit dem ersten zusammen nähen.


Anschließend an


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. August 2005)

*AW: Futteral / Rutentasche selber machen?*

Ups,versehendlich 2 mal gepostet


----------

